# Settings force closing



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

All of the sudden settings will not open. I have done the obvious ans cleared settings data, reflashed my eclipse 2.1 in safe system and even uninstalled safestrap and used bionic bootstrap and flashed again and that didn't work. I cleared delvik and cache as well as well as data/factory restore. Must be corrupt on the build or something. ca. Someone upload me their settings apk or something to replace mine. I don't feel like going through fxz just yet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Got it. Noob mistake. I was running rc1 v2 rather than the 2.2 that has been out. Stupid me. Flashed 2.2 right over, delvik and normal cache wiped and am all set


----------

